

10 Startup Commandments - messel
http://andyswan.com/blog/2008/12/01/10-startup-commandments/

======
messel
Background for other HN'ers: The author Andy Swan is a successful multiple
exit entrepreneur and seed investor. From the site: "I've started and sold two
companies. I have investments in 7-8 others. I love helping passionate people
create wealth. Win."

Andy's one of the regulars on AVC, has an extraordinarily sharp business
sense, and he's also a connoisseur of Pappy Van Winkle Bourbon:
<http://andyswan.com/blog/?s=pappy>

~~~
andyswan
That's me in a nutshell....no wait, this is me in a nutshell:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQ3UHYLTcmM>

------
LiveTheDream
#4 is straight out of Sun Tzu's Art of War

EDIT: Specifically, from XI: The Nine Situations

    
    
        23. Throw your soldiers into positions whence there
        is no escape, and they will prefer death to flight. 
        If they will face death, there is nothing they may
        not achieve.  Officers and men alike will put forth
        their uttermost strength.

~~~
keefe
yeah it's important to note that we're talking about sun tzu's rules for
soldiers, not himself. You better believe he had a way out of every room he
walked into.

------
pvg
The pants transform is effective here as well (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1580410> ) except you apply it to the
words in all caps.

6\. PANTS in the face of temporary defeats

is particularly trenchant and evocative.

------
atldev
Great article. Just downloaded the Audible version of "The Dip" (btw, only
$5.96 at Amazon right now, about half the cost of the Kindle edition).

It seems there are a few points along the continuum of perseverance or
personal outs (commandment #4):

At one end, burn the boats Cortez-style (worked ok for Cortez in the long run,
not so well for all his crew). Is this for the leader's resolve or for the
team's? This is probably the hardest for a founder that currently supports a
family with a day job. Quit and make the jump on a founder's salary?

At the other end, the notion that entrepreneurs are more risk averse than most
would guess and don't usually bet the farm on a decision with insufficient
data. I don't like this end, sounds like paralysis.

Somewhere in the middle is probably where I fit, which is why the lean startup
notion of "The Pivot" is so appealing to me. I support a family with a day
job, so I like the idea of testing hypotheses rather than betting on a
conclusion before the experiment. Plus, I think you can still execute because
learning is progress.

~~~
messel
I'm in the same boat, although my wife works I pay the bills on the
house/gas/electricity/etc.

If I'm going to burn the boats, I don't want to do so while I'm still 10 miles
off the coast (some debt from the wedding/honeymoon).

I'm confident I could raise from angels but pre traction it's a tough sell.

------
koteflosse
I disagree with #6: "COLLABORATE with relationship group, don’t present to
strangers".

I love presenting to strangers as a way to get feedback free of relationship-
related noise. I rather have strangers poke holes at my business than have
relationships ignoring them.

~~~
messel
Different stages maybe kote. At a really early stage when you don't have too
much to show, not many strangers will want to listen. You'll need friends at
that point.

~~~
niico
Agree with messel. Beside stranger wanting to listen or not your new product I
believe its about "shut up and do it" finish your 1.0 version then show around
different kinds of people (tech and non-tech, biz and non-biz related
people)and try to get a rich feedback from them

------
mkramlich
I think 4 is unwise.

In 3 the "hours? all of them" part is hyperbole and also both unwise and
unnecessary. High hours leads to burnout. Plus it should be about results not
hours.

Most of his points are good.

~~~
dmor
Why do you think #4 is unwise?

~~~
mkramlich
I think it is unwise to reduce your options, especially in financial matters,
especially regarding income, especially if you do not already have FU money.
BATNA principle.

~~~
profitoftruth85
<http://www.beyondintractability.org/essay/batna/?nid=1278>

------
bosch
I agree with his points except for #9:

"When I see an entrepreneur in a suit, the first thing I think is "I wonder
what else he is dressing up"."

It doesn't hurt to look professional in a business situation. The vast
majority of the business world doesn't wear black turtlenecks and jeans and
work in Silicon Valley.

For outsiders not in the computer industry there can be a huge difference
seeing someone come and present in a suit or even a dress shirt and tie versus
sneakers, jeans and t-shirt.

